# Custom- made saddle



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Leather looks cheap, and I don't see a maker's mark on the Latigo holder. It doesn't look used, so I'm betting the seller never used it because it's not of good quality.

I would never pay $450 for it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

What about this one?
Nice Saddle Set (Start riding today) for sale in Le sueur, Minnesota :: HorseClicks


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Mm, that one looks better, but I don't recognize the brand Triple C. I would need better pictures. Honestly, I would go look at anything I am considering buying in person. It is so easy to make a terrible western saddle look and sound higher quality than it is.

I wouldn't pay $500 for it regardless.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I just looked on CL in MN. Found a good handful of good saddles under $400
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Triple C Saddles are about 600.00 when brand new, so used worth about 300.00-350.00 they are American Made, so you are on the correct path.

Brand New Leather Saddles under 500.00 are going to be Junk 99% of the time.

This site may help for finding out about opinions of what others think of Saddles they own Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The term custom made can refer to just having strings added to D rings. There is no way a modestly used custom saddle will sell for under $2000. I don't care for either saddle. Some manufacturers will wrap the horse of a roping look saddle to fool the customer. These saddles invariably don't have a tree that would stand up to roping. And why the high dally horn - it would like snap off. Always ask what the tree is made of. Some sellers do mix up a Ralide tree for a fiberglass so you need to learn the diff. You don't want fiberglass, fiberglass reinforcing a wood tree is excellent, just not fiberglass.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> The term custom made can refer to just having strings added to D rings. There is no way a modestly used custom saddle will sell for under $2000. I don't care for either saddle. Some manufacturers will wrap the horse of a roping look saddle to fool the customer. These saddles invariably don't have a tree that would stand up to roping. And why the high dally horn - it would like snap off. Always ask what the tree is made of. Some sellers do mix up a Ralide tree for a fiberglass so you need to learn the diff. You don't want fiberglass, fiberglass reinforcing a wood tree is excellent, just not fiberglass.


The bad thing is it seems half of the Cheapo Imports are now advertising as Custom Made..... yup Custom Made on the Banks of the Ganges River in India out Water Buffalo hide :wink:

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Buffalo Western Saddles
Are these any better? At least they say what the tree is made of.
And this one?American Saddlery Western SaddlesI cant seem to find any good used saddles near where I live.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I've seen some American saddlery saddles in person. Seemed to be decent saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

No on the Buffalo brand

American Saddlery is a decent basic brand, but I think that is an old webpage, some of those models were discontinued 4 years ago. But worth a call and see if they have any left at that price :wink:


.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill vouch for the American saddlery saddles. I have a roper right now..it's 8lbs lighter than what it's advertised on their site, but it's a nice saddle.

While it still squeaks (probably my oil job, lol), it's held up to quite a bit and is still in sound and aesthetic shape. It's gone down with a horse in the trailer (twice), it's been dragged through mud, and I've caught the stirrups on many things..But I will never sell that saddle. Even if none of my current horses fit it (when I get my own), it will sit in my house until a horse that it does fit. I can ride in the saddle all day, everyday and still be able to walk like a normal person (at least that's what it feels like riding for 2 hours, 2 days in a row lol).

I can't say anything about the other models, but my roper has lovely leather and a comfy seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horsecrazy I have an excellent used American Saddlery saddle for sale. 16" seat. Very nice thick leather which is in awesome condition. pm me if you'd like to see some pics.


----------



## Llamallover86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I see nothing on the frist one that would lead me to believe that it is a "barrel" saddle.


----------

